# Golf Course Ponds



## swimdawg (Jun 5, 2016)

This last Saturday with the weather being sketchy I decided to leave the kayak at home and see if I could hit some golf course ponds, figured the golf type guys melt if there is rain. well I found some bass and was enjoying myself when I hooked into what I thought at that time had to of been some kind of record size bass. He was ripping drag and had me all excited and in a panic on how I was going to land it with out being broken off. Well when I get it in close I can see who the actual culprit is..... and nice red drum, in a pond! lol Florida is full of all kinda surprises 

Tight Lines 
-Nate


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang....wonder how he got in there. Is it close to the bay where it could get over flow? Maybe a osprey dropped him when he was young or someone tried to do some stocking themselves! Cool deal though!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

That is cool!


----------



## swimdawg (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes it was actually very close to a bayou.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Redfish*

Ivan restocked the ponds


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The Gulf Breeze / Tiger Point golf course holds some Reds.
They got in there during the floods of 2014.
I know first hand.
Not from fishing it. 
But working the repairs from flooding


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Cool deal! What did he hit?


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

That's way cool. But exactly how do you go about getting into a golf course to fish its ponds? Pay the green fees? Member of the club? Just walk away n and start fishing? Sounds like something I wouldn't mind doing.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I live on Perdido Bay Golf Course. Number 6 , across from the big palm tree on the left at the 150 yard marker.

A lot of small bass. one at 8 lb 6oz. I would cull some of the small bass, but the fish (and some of my back yard) belong to the golf course.

Never seen a Redfish, but I have seen some Blue Crabs after a flooding rain. I think the Golf Course drains to Garcon Bayou.

Jim


----------



## swimdawg (Jun 5, 2016)

bamacpa said:


> That's way cool. But exactly how do you go about getting into a golf course to fish its ponds? Pay the green fees? Member of the club? Just walk away n and start fishing? Sounds like something I wouldn't mind doing.


lol, ya i just pulled up got out and walked over didnt see a single person playing probably couse of the weather. and i was using a zoom creature watermellon color rigged weedless.


----------

